# Oldest Iver Johnson ?



## oldspoke (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello All, 


 

 


This Iver Johnson built - Lovell Diamond Model #1, 1890 solid tired safety, has just emerged from a long sleep. In doing a little research I have found that one of I.J.'s sons was named John Lovell. This machine was marketed by J.P. Lovell in Boston Mass. It seems that they were good friends. I have been told that this is the earliest Iver J found so far. Serial # 995 .


 This is an image found on Ebay - Thank You to he {or she} who listed this.

I would like to find fenders for this bike - but I know this is a stretch - :>}

I thought folks might enjoy seeing this "time capsule" . They are still out there .

Glenn


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2016)

WoW....:eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2016)

Unreal!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow! What a cool bike, and to find it virtually all intact. Unbelievable. Very nice!


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow,what a find. Congrats.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 19, 2016)

That seat post and saddle is a work of art in itself, and that chain is pretty cool lookin too...awesome bike!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2016)

It really is good to know they're still out there - good for you, Glenn.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 19, 2016)

Incredible find oldspoke, you should consider bringing it to our "Fitchburg Rides" Iver Johnson show this year.  We could feature it as the oldest Iver located to date!!  Message me or Scott (Ivrjhnsn) if you have any questions. Go here for more info: https://www.facebook.com/FITchburg-RIDES-277960232363396/


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 19, 2016)

Wowwee, That's the find of a lifetime right there...


----------



## pelletman (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice bike!  There are Iver Johnson badged hard tired safeties out there.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 19, 2016)

Catalogs here - thanks to the cabe member Krautwagon

https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/collections/72157638826968375/


This is from the Wheelman site's member Bill Smith in 2003

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=351

I have quite a bit of information on the Lovell Diamond. I assume that the Lovell you are talking about is a Lovell Diamond.

Lovell Diamond was sold by the John P. Lovell Arms Company out of Boston. This bike was actually made by the Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works, first in Worcester, MA then in Fitchburg, MA.

Iver Johnson made the Lovell Diamonds from 1890 to 1896. At this time, Iver Johnson decided to build bicycles under their own name, hence the phrase, "a long established cycle with a new name". This appeared on the cover of Iver Johnson's first bicycle catalog in 1896. At this point, John P. Lovell Arms was forced to set up their own bicycle plant in Portland, Maine and continued to make their own bikes until 1900.

In 1900, Iver Johnson Arms & Cycle Works bought out the entire John P. Lovell Arms Company, ceasing bicycle production in Maine. That same year, Iver Johnson started using the Lovell Diamond name on their cycles as well as their own. The only significant difference between both brands were the front sproket and fork crown designs along with the name badge.

An interesting side note, I have two Iver Johnson built bikes both with 6 digit long serial numbers that are only 3 digits apart, one is on a Lovell Diamond and one is on an Iver Johnson. They were most likely made on the same line on the same day, reinforcing the similarities in the two. Both bikes appear to be produced in 1931. Iver Johnson ceased bicycle production in 1941 with the start of WWII and never returned. This ended both bicycle brands.

As far as photos and models, you will have to be more specific or if you have a certain model of a Lovell and could send me a picture, I could help you date the bike. If I can be of any other assistance, please email me at bswheels@comcast.net or billsmith@thewheelmen.org, or contact me on this message board
______________________

I found some information on John P. Lovell. I knew he lived in Weymouth, MA but I didn't realize how many Lovell's were in the area, most tieing back to England. Click on this link and look near the bottom of the page for John Prince Lovell. You are bound to be related to one of these Lovell's, maybe...

http://www.usigs.org/library/books/ma/Weymouth1923/weygenl.txt

I also scanned two Lovell ads for you to look at. Other ads or Lovell items often appear on eBay so you might want to check that resource from time to time, just searching on "Lovell".

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum_images/lovell_1.jpg

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum_images/lovell_2.jpg


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 19, 2016)

Super Nice Historical Item!!!
Good Luck Preserving It!!!


----------



## pelletman (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2016)

Schwing!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 19, 2016)

OH sweet bike nice....... :0


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2016)

EEEyow!! Mama! Yikes!!   awesome find!!!!!! let see the badge...:eek:


----------



## rocketman (Feb 19, 2016)

Crazy kool bike......


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 19, 2016)

This one is on luxlow.com, that bike is awesome and looks very complete great find.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Dham (Feb 20, 2016)

oldspoke said:


> Hello All, View attachment 287127 View attachment 287128 View attachment 287129
> This Iver Johnson built - Lovell Diamond Model #1, 1890 solid tired safety, has just emerged from a long sleep. In doing a little research I have found that one of I.J.'s sons was named John Lovell. This machine was marketed by J.P. Lovell in Boston Mass. It seems that they were good friends. I have been told that this is the earliest Iver J found so far. Serial # 995 .
> View attachment 287130 This is an image found on Ebay - Thank You to he {or she} who listed this.
> 
> ...



Here is our Iver Johnson of the same era (serial #7590 so a little newer than yours, but VERY similar)


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 20, 2016)

If 995 is the serial number, I wouldn't mind putting that one pre 1890 ..  I know of 2 others with serial numbers in the 1xxx range


----------



## oldspoke (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello All,

Thanks for all posts and positives . Seems like there are a few Mod 1 survivors . Thanks for the great catalog info !

I had always thought that Lovell began to offer bicycles in 1890 and I am not aware of any pre 1890 machines or catalogs by Lovell. Are there any pre 90 bikes Mod 1's or catalogs ? 995 is the number stamped on this cycle.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 11, 2016)

I believe I have some original Lovell diamond ads that match this safety.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-early-lovell-diamond-ads.86451/


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 5, 2016)

Unreal bicycle, the seat is a work of art unto itself.


----------



## oldspoke (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello All

This Model 1 is now offered for sale in the Classified section.

Thank You


----------



## neilsing (Oct 7, 2021)

What did this bike sell for? I just located one as well.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2021)

neilsing said:


> What did this bike sell for? I just located one as well.



If it went to the classifieds it was deleted. Maybe @oldspoke will chime in with what happened to the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 7, 2021)

neilsing said:


> What did this bike sell for? I just located one as well.



Can we see some pics of your Iver?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2021)

fat tire trader said:


> Can we see some pics of your Iver?



https://www.ebay.com/itm/174967562891?campid=5335809022


----------



## neilsing (Oct 7, 2021)

Its currently for auction on Ebay. Here is the link. Working on getting better photos.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/174967562891?campid=5335809022


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up on this.
I just let every deep pocketed, care free collector I know, about it.
This one should go nuts!




In other words, if you’re worried about paying too much, you just insured that you’re going to pay too much.

Just poking fun!
You can never pay too much, for something you really want.
I guess, the price paid too high, is the regret on your death bed, for not getting to experience something that you really wanted to do, but never gave yourself that chance.


----------



## oldspoke (Oct 7, 2021)

This appears to be a very nice Iver J Mod. 1. All parts look to be there from the photos. The brake mechanism is there too. I believe that whomever buys it will have a nice bike. Just an opinion from looking at the photos.
I'm in no way connected to the sale of this bike.
Best of luck to the high bidder/new owner


----------



## rustyjones (Oct 7, 2021)

Missing the chainguard I believe and I don't see a badge


----------



## pelletman (Oct 9, 2021)

One of the pedals is wrong


----------

